# Buying a bar in Orlando - E2 Visa



## goldiek1981 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi guys,

Im looking to purchase a bar in Orlando and move my family across from the UK.

Looking to apply for a visa through the E2 Treaty Visa program.

I have a few years experience in the bar trade and looking to make sure this is viable before comitting to more research on the matter.

Any advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

Kenny


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

goldiek1981 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im looking to purchase a bar in Orlando and move my family across from the UK.
> 
> ...


Personally I dont think you could pick a worst time for that sort of business 
and if you have children is not the ideal visa ....

but if you know all the problems ..why not !!


----------



## BenNicholson (May 6, 2009)

Hi GoldieK1981

I would have to agree with the above posting. However I would also like to comment on your visa as well.

If you are looking to stay permanently (green card) then it is near impossible to go from the E2 visa status to permanent status. I know alot of Brits here in Central Florida that are currently trying to get out of their E2 into something more permanent and it is creating a lot of stress and heartache.

However, if you only want to come over for a few years, run a business and then leave, then you are on the right track.

Hope this helps.

Ben


----------

